# Trouble Logging In to AFI Application



## connorsimpson (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey everyone! 

Has anyone else had trouble logging in to AFI's online application AFTER submitting? I'm not sure if this is supposed to happen or if there is an error. I wanted to check in on my letters of recommendation status, but I'm getting this error message:

*The system was unable to identify an application from the details provided. Please check the values and try again.*

I know that I successfully submitted the application because I got a confirmation email upon submission. I'm just unnecessarily worried, I'm sure, but I just wanted to make sure that my letters of recommendation are going through ok.


----------

